# Palmetto Dunes Resort--Hilton Head



## benthayer (Apr 17, 2011)

We are going to Palmetto Dunes Resort at Hilton Head mid-May for the first time. We exchanged into there through a timeshare and will have a dock right on Palmetto Lagoon. I have heard glowing reports about the fishing there and got real excited when I saw an episode on "Going Coastal" on ESPN2 last year which featured Palmetto Lagoon with Brian Velvick and Trent Malphrus catching monster redfish.

My question is: any recommendations about the fishing there and is it as good as they say it is? Is there baitfish in the lagoon which can be caught with a cast net or any in the surf at that time of year? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## benthayer (Apr 17, 2011)

I'll answer my own questions since I just got back from Palmetto Dunes. Was dissappointed in the fishing in the lagoon. Four of us fished hard for the week and all we had to show for was two redfish, an eight pounder and a four pounder and two flounder and all the pinfish a blue heron that hung out with us could eat. Caught mullett and shad for bait with a castnet and caught the two redfish fishing on the bottom with dead pinfish.

Went down to the beach to throw a castnet and nothing in the water. On our last day we were sunning at the beach and a fellow came down to fish and in ten minutes he was hooked up--caught a four foot shark--now I know why there weren't many people out in the water.

The highlight of our trip was my ten year old nephew hooked up with an alligator in the lagoon--twice. Seems the gators are adept at stealing bait. Needless to say after a short battle he snapped the line.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I am leaving for a two week trip to Hilton Head on Thursday. I too stay in Palmetto Dunes. I spend most of my time fishing the surf rather than the lagoon. I catch whiting, pampano, spot, bluefish, redfish, and all the 3-5 foot sharks you can handle. As far as the lagoon goes, it has always been hit or miss for me. I have caught some nice redfish and trout over the years. The last couple of years though, I have noticed an increase in the number of aligators. I think for the best fishing in the lagoon, one needs to have boat to get to some of the less pressured areas. But I hope you had a good time even though the fishing was not the best.


----------



## benthayer (Apr 17, 2011)

abass105

Keep us posted on how you do. I'm kicking myself for not at least trying the surf, but saw no baitfish and no one else fishing there so assumed there wasn't anything worthwhile to be caught.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

benthayer said:


> abass105
> 
> Keep us posted on how you do. I'm kicking myself for not at least trying the surf, but saw no baitfish and no one else fishing there so assumed there wasn't anything worthwhile to be caught.


Lots of the fish in the surf aren't after the mullet, menhaden, and silversides that will run through, like whiting, pompano, black drum, croaker, spot, ect. They're eating small clams and shellfish, invertebrates and the like. And then there are fish that feed on those, like blues, reds, sharks, trout, ect. 

Blind throwing a cast net into the surf will result in nothing. Don't waste your energy unless you see bait.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Benthayer,

I will certainly keep you posted on the fishing. Most people that stay in Palmetto Dunes are just there for the pleasure of the beach and such. Not too many surf fish at least from what I have seen over the years. It's good thing and bad thing as well. When I come out with my cart full of gear, I spend as much time answering questions as I do fishing. I don't mind too much, but it does become tedious after a few days.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

one thing with sharks is that they are everywhere. until i see a great white along our beaches, i won't get excited. With fishing do keep in mind like the others pointed out is that not everything out there are larger predators. there are plenty of smaller panfish that can be caught much easier if u want some pullage. red drum are usually around all year but are not always easy to find.


----------



## Texas Fisherman (May 24, 2011)

*Lagoon Fishing*

Well I am very disappointed to read this!! I have been looking for good information/reviews regarding the lagoon fishing and everything I have read has been a year or more older. Even the captain that does tours there hasnt posted a fishing report in like 5 years. I kind of had a feeling that it wasnt as good as people said in the past. So thank you for your recent review!

If you could answer a few questions I would really appreciate it. We are staying at #7 St. George and was wondering where you stayed and where all did you fish?

Did you try any live shrimp? I found a bait store and was planning to get some live shrimp as I didnt want to fly with cast net.

Did you happen to fish at night any? I am going to take a couple q-beams and was hoping for some specs at night.

Did you see any speckled trout action at all?

Well dont mean to bombard you with questions but thank you in advance if you could answer these for me. I plan to leave a review myself after my visit because I know there are more people than just us who want to know how the fishing is and its a pain when there isnt any new posts.





benthayer said:


> I'll answer my own questions since I just got back from Palmetto Dunes. Was dissappointed in the fishing in the lagoon. Four of us fished hard for the week and all we had to show for was two redfish, an eight pounder and a four pounder and two flounder and all the pinfish a blue heron that hung out with us could eat. Caught mullett and shad for bait with a castnet and caught the two redfish fishing on the bottom with dead pinfish.
> 
> Went down to the beach to throw a castnet and nothing in the water. On our last day we were sunning at the beach and a fellow came down to fish and in ten minutes he was hooked up--caught a four foot shark--now I know why there weren't many people out in the water.
> 
> The highlight of our trip was my ten year old nephew hooked up with an alligator in the lagoon--twice. Seems the gators are adept at stealing bait. Needless to say after a short battle he snapped the line.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't speak about Hilton Head specifically, but a little further north in Charleston trout are few and far between. SCDNR has requested that fishermen release ALL trout caught this year in order to speed the recovery of the population.

If you want to catch reds, come see us up here in Chucktown. We are flat loaded with reds right now. Been catching everything from slotties to 35 inch fish inshore from the yaks.


----------



## benthayer (Apr 17, 2011)

Texas Fisherman

We stayed at 816 Ocean Cove and had a dock right on the lagoon. We fished all hours and it was at night I caught one redfish and two alligators(actually I think it was the same gator, just hooked twice). I didn't buy any shrimp, but caught seven in the cast net and did use them, but the pinfish got them as soon as they hit the water. The pinfish were a real nuisance and every time we caught one a blue heron(we named him George) would fly over and beg for it--we kept him full. His limit seemed to be six, because when he had that many he'd fly across the lagoon and sit in the shade the rest of the day.

We also were hoping for some trout but didn't see the first one. We went to the General Store to see if we could get some info on where the fish were biting and were told under the first bridge you cross when coming into Palmetto Dunes. That's where I caught an eight pound redfish on a dead pinfish, but that's all we caught there other than more pinfish. Had a blue heron(Georgette) there also begging for pinfish.

A gentleman came up to me while fishing under that bridge and said he had been approached by a guide of Palmetto Lagoon Charters at the General Store who offered to take him out for $310. and when he said that was too much he said the quide quickly dropped his price to $150. and walked away when he said he wasn't interested. I also noticed his fishing reports hadn't been updated since 2008.

I took a 500 watt halogen light, also with the idea of catching fish at night but other than the one redfish and alligators it attracted a lot of mosquitos.

I put all my efforts into the lagoon and was very dissappointed but am kicking myself for not trying the surf. Take some steel leaders and some lead and give that a go as apparently there is a thriving shark population right off the beach. Like I said, people were not venturing out very far and now I know why. Be glad to answer any other questions.

This was my first trip to the lagoon, and "abass105" who goes there frequently might chime in with some other advice.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I too stay in Ocean Cove. Have been doing so for the past 10 years. I spend most of my time in the surf. I have caught some of everything. Mostly whiting, pompano, bluefish along with the occasional red . With fresh cut bait, you can get all the pullage you can stand from the local shark population. As far as the lagoon is concerned, it is hit or miss. I have more luck up near the first bridge when you come onto the property. I have caught reds, flounder, trout and spots from that location. I once took a guided trip on the lagoon. Will never do that again, big waist of money. The guide had both of us using the same lures at the same time all day and we pretty trolled live mullet behind the boat when not casting lures. But my father-in-law paid for it so I guess I can't complain too much. I will be on the beach starting 5/27 at the crack of dawn. I will be the guy with the Reels on Wheels cart and big Wheeleez beach tires. Stop by and say hello.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh yeah, almost forgot, the name's Anthony.


----------



## Texas Fisherman (May 24, 2011)

Well I sure am glad I found this forum, and thank you guys for all of the information. Anthony, we arent going until July otherwise I would surely stop by and say hello.

Sounds like im going to be doing some surf fishing  I will still fish in the lagoon just because it will be easier at night since we are staying on it. I think I might rent a kayak and go around the lagoons and see how I do one day.


----------



## Texas Fisherman (May 24, 2011)

Here is a map I put together of where I am staying and where (i think) you stayed and are staying Anthony. I marked the bridge that I think your talking about is that correct? 

And is the lagoon system fed from where I have marked also?

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?oe=&...d=212375645938014012888.0004a4107a88164c3e748





<br /><small>View <a href="http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?oe=&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=0x88fc79dc8ed319ad:0x2ce5a67aeba2283d,Hilton+Head+Island,+SC&gl=us&hl=en&msa=0&ll=32.169147,-80.72372&spn=0.018055,0.038409&msid=212375645938014012888.0004a4107a88164c3e748&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">Palmetto Dunes Lagoon</a> in a larger map</small>


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

You are correct with your map. The lagoon is actually fed from over at Shelter Cove. I think you might do very well in a kayak. Myself I have never used one, but am working up the nerve to go out and buy one. Get yourself some of the Gulp products shrimp, swimming mullet, etc. and some of your best Bass topwater lures and I think you could have yourself a grand time. Regardless, take pictures and submit reports. We like pictures. But most of all have fun. :fishing: :beer:


----------

